# [Questions] AXI0M FAQ



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be updating this thread through out all the updates with the most commonly asked questions about the ROM. Such as what kernel do you use, what voltage, why arent things syncing, etc, etc. If you think of something that should be added, please let me know and I will add it. I will be converting all questions to the hidden view as that makes it look a lot better. Thanks to niugnep for the idea.

*Also, I dont do this for donations, if you want to make a donation, give it to droidth3ory. Click here to donate to him.*

[hide='1. Why arent my facebook contacts syncing?']If you restored using TiBu, this is the cause of it. Clear data, fc, and launch again. This should fix your issues.[/hide]
[hide='2. What voltage is everyone using for this kernel?']
Each phone is different. Which ever you try, almost make sure you dont have set on boot until you know whats good for your phone. Its also been brought to the attention of the kernel devs and setcpu dev that it may not be working correctly.If you have a UV that works great, please post and I will add it to here.[/hide]
[hide='3. Do I have to wipe everything to install AXI0M 2.1? Even if I just came from 2.0?]
Yes you do. Reason for this is DT redid everything which will cause issues if you dont. You may not have issues right away, but you will sooner than later[/hide]
[hide='4. I did a full wipe but after I installed AXI0M 2.1, I restored just the data. Why am I having issues?]
See Answer 3[/hide]
[hide='5. I remember when you worked on the Bionic and Thunderbolt I didnt have to do a full wipe between each upgrade. Why do I have to now?]
DT's previous 2 releases were wipe cache and dalvik only. Reason for the recent full wipe is he redid the whole thing. He has said he hopes future updates moving fwd will not require full wipes.[/hide]
[hide='6. My battery is draining very fast. Why are some people getting killer life and Im not?]
After you install the ROM, charge to a full 100% and wipe battery stats. There is an app in the market called BatteryCalibration that will do this for you. Once you wipe stats, let the phone die down and give it another full charge. Over a few days, you should see the battery level out. Also, if you live/work in a bad coverage, this will drain your battery faster too. And as always, if you turn 4G off, your battery will last longer. Remember each users is different, so 1 may have 100 hours of life, but he has everything turned off. Also some [color=#282828]warn against this method and that some recommend flashing at 100% battery life and that way it gets accurate readings from the get-go. (I see a lot of back and forth about this.)[/color][/hide]
[hide='7. Where can I get the soft key mods and/or battery % mod?]
[URL="http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12333-mod-axi0m-21-softkey-1-mods/"]http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-1-mods/[/URL][/hide]
[hide='8. Why is it taking forever to boot after install?]
First boot can take up to 10mins. First time I flashed it took 3 mins and when I flashed 2.1, it took 6mins. I have read users saying it takes up to 10mins. Just be patient and as DT says, go smoke a butt while you waiting. [IMG]http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.png[/IMG][/hide]
[hide='9. Phone is very sluggish. I just installed the ROM and didnt change anything. Why?]
Not every phone is made the same. Even though DT tested the hell out of imo's kernel that he put in, not every phone will like it. I would recommend making a NAND and testing out other kernels to see what works best for you.[/hide]
[hide='10. Auto brightness isnt so bright.]
DT has said that he doesnt use auto brightness as it drains your battery. Have it set to 40% and it will be great. If you need auto brightness, he has added the CM settings that has this in there. Mess with the settings there and enable auto-brightness in regular settings and enjoy.[/hide]
[hide='11. Why cant I have the space on the screen once I remove the Google search box? Other people have done it.]
DT has said he has it working but its not playing nice with certain widgets. Once he gets this perfect, he will add it in for us. [color=#282828]Nova Launcher or other launchers may be used in the meantime to free up that space.[/color][/hide]
[hide='12. Google wallet isnt working for me. It worked on other versions and ROMs]
Try clearing data and fcing. Then reopen app and setup again. This has worked for many people.[/hide]
[hide='13. Is it OK to use Titanium Backup (TiBu)?]
DT has said using this will cause issues. He recommends using Appmonster for restoring non-system apps. I personally have been using Tibu since the Eris days and as long as I dont restore system apps/data, I dont have issues. Occasionally if I do have an issue with an app, I will just clear data, fc and restart app. Always fixes issues for me[/hide]
[hide='14. Should I enable ZRAM?']There is a lot of back and forth about this question. Some argue that it is needed for older phones that do not have enough memory to begin with, while the Galaxy Nexus has plenty so this is not needed. However, DT uses ZRAM and argues that Android performs better when constrained. ZRAM is disabled by default, but may be enabled by running the following:

```
<br />
Open Terminal<br />
Type:<br />
su<br />
zram enable<br />
Reboot<br />
```
Here are some resources on ZRAM as well as DT's response.
http://wiki.cyanogen...p_and_Compcache
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRam
http://rootzwiki.com...674#entry330674[/hide]
[hide='15. Why is tethering disabled in AX10M but enabled in other ROMs?]DT has stated that he will not support tethering in his ROMs as this is stealing. There are ways around this if one were so inclined. One such method is available here:
http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/[/hide]


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm gonna have to wait till there are button mods available for this I've switched them around too many times in the past few days I'm really getting confused. Lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Search Bar Removal, Soft Keys Mods, 1% Battery, Advanced Power Menu, and more are coming. Resourcing has set me back some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding...we have a Winnah!









If you can offer a version of softkey mods that turns the keys blue that would be great...I hated it in screen shots, but on the phone, the blue softkeys look awesome.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I'm gonna have to wait till there are button mods available for this I've switched them around too many times in the past few days I'm really getting confused. Lol


I bet a nickel the one that works on RootzBoat will work on this as well...I'm gonna try it until the mod is available, just for fun.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome DT !! . IF it's not too much trouble could make the mods for example the Softkeys in the regular color and also ICS blue . Thanks


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

biggiephat said:


> Has anyone on the 4.02 OTA running the google wallet apk flashed this rom and be able to log into google wallet ok? This is seriously what is holding me on what I have working now.


Same here. I'm so afraid of that secure element issue. Mine currently works fine on arhd 2.1 but I'm scurred to try on another rom and end up having to return my device


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Same here. I'm so afraid of that secure element issue. Mine currently works fine on arhd 2.1 but I'm scurred to try on another rom and end up having to return my device


The apk is safe. Do not use the zip, that caused the problems.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Same here. I'm so afraid of that secure element issue. Mine currently works fine on arhd 2.1 but I'm scurred to try on another rom and end up having to return my device


Wait, does this mean that if this happens to you, you cannot ever have Google Wallet? Ouch.... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> The google wallet apk posted at droid life definitely works. I've used it on Rootzboat.


I know that im running it on the 4.0.2...but im afraid to flash a new rom and attempt to open the google wallet apk again on a different rom. Ive already hit the secure element not responding on my pervious phone and needed to return it.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Redflea said:


> The apk is safe. Do not use the zip, that caused the problems.


If you search the thread on xda, you'll see reports of users who never flashed the zip version and got the secure element issue.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn dude do you sleep. You got Bionic Razor and now Nexus I love all the theory roms BTW


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Wait, does this mean that if this happens to you, you cannot ever have Google Wallet? Ouch.... thanks for the heads up.


No, it meant some early adopters got bit by the zip file version, and had to exchange their phones. I've seen / heard zero issues with the apk.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

biggiephat said:


> I know that im running it on the 4.0.2...but im afraid to flash a new rom and attempt to open the google wallet apk again on a different rom. Ive already hit the secure element not responding on my pervious phone and needed to return it.


What's this secure element thing? I've used it on a 4.0.2 and 4.0.3 rom and its worked on both?


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 7, 2011)

on titanium is it beneficial to back up system data? not sure if anyone has experience with that.

Does the free version back up market links too?

Ive only used backup pro so im not sure how this works.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

biggiephat said:


> on titanium is it beneficial to back up system data? not sure if anyone has experience with that.
> 
> Does the free version back up market links too?
> 
> Ive only used backup pro so im not sure how this works.


Don't restore system data as a rule, only app data, and even that can cause problems in some cases.


----------



## Timmaaay4 (Oct 16, 2011)

when i am in CWR and am using the Volume keys i push it once up or down and it will jump up 2-3 spaces vs the one it should. this is happening about 25% of the time i push the volume keys. anyone else experiencing this?
but on another note i have been waiting for this rom.


----------



## KlugN (Aug 25, 2011)

So not trying to start a war, but for those of you that have also flashed the Android Revolution HD ROM, which of these two do you prefer and does one play better with mods than another?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

KlugN said:


> So not trying to start a war, but for those of you that have also flashed the Android Revolution HD ROM, which of these two do you prefer and does one play better with mods than another?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


this rom by far. hd was nice but 4.0.3 is MUCH fastter. expecially when hitting the multitask button and slidding screens threw the widget area.


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

The real question is do u have the new radio flashed yet man? Any better ?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

jess086 said:


> The real question is do u have the new radio flashed yet man? Any better ?


What new radio???

Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> What new radio???
> 
> Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


Lol thanks.. I'm like what new radio.?

Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

What determines the backround in the phone.apk? I'm not fond of the cyan diagonal lines with cyan numbers. I prefer the black backround of the 4.0.2. This seems to be common to all the AOSP 4.0.3 roms. I tried to uninstall the phone.apk and install the old one. I wound up having to wipe and reinstall from all the errors.

Good job Droidth3ory. Very stable.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> What determines the backround in the phone.apk? I'm not fond of the cyan diagonal lines with cyan numbers. I prefer the black backround of the 4.0.2. This seems to be common to all the AOSP 4.0.3 roms. I tried to uninstall the phone.apk and install the old one. I wound up having to wipe and reinstall from all the errors.
> 
> Good job Droidth3ory. Very stable.


That is in the contacts.apk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

bp328i said:


> That is in the contacts.apk


That probably won't copy over either, right?


----------



## dontfeedthenerd (Dec 21, 2011)

Just signed up for RootWiki and Donated just to thank you for this beauty.

Looking forward to seeing the Mods. Would love to see you be the first one to get long press functionality on a search key. I miss my voice command short cuts dearly.

Also would love to see a 1% circular battery mod.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Any chance we can see Facebook contacts on this beautifully coded ROM?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> Any chance we can see Facebook contacts on this beautifully coded ROM?


Only facebook can update their app for 4.0.3. Sucks, I know.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wish the soft key mods didn't have the 1% battery. I hate the 1% battery mod.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you guys set the setcpu at? on demand? Sorry, new to this.....came from a bionic and I didnt really use this


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Wish the soft key mods didn't have the 1% battery. I hate the 1% battery mod.


what battery would you like


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> what battery would you like


I know you didn't ask me, but I'm partial to the circle batteries. O

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Wish the soft key mods didn't have the 1% battery. I hate the 1% battery mod.


They don't all have it. I'm running softkey with no 1% battery.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Wish the soft key mods didn't have the 1% battery. I hate the 1% battery mod.


I'm just the opposite I like the battery% but not the soft key mod...lol


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> what battery would you like


Stock with the blue soft key mod


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> They don't all have it. I'm running softkey with no 1% battery.


Blue soft key?


----------



## KlugN (Aug 25, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> what battery would you like


Do you have a circle battery 1% with blue soft key home, recent, back, search?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to see the circle status bar mod added









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

All I need now is a working power menu mod...


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chad said:


> I'd love to see the circle status bar mod added
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

Just FYI... flashed the batt percent mod from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12342-updated-1219-506pm-mods-402-403/ and it worked. Didn't remove anything just added the percent battery







I didn't try any other mods but this one works at least so I'm happy

Glad you came to the nexus Th3ory... loved your roms on the t-bolt


----------



## wrightperspective (Jun 26, 2011)

How does this kernel compare to others? Can we flash a different kernel? What is the main difference between kernels? Does it have to do with 4g reception?


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

wrightperspective said:


> How does this kernel compare to others? Can we flash a different kernel? What is the main difference between kernels? Does it have to do with 4g reception?


A kernel allows for overclocking etc it's like the background configuration of your OS


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

capflya said:


> Just FYI... flashed the batt percent mod from http://rootzwiki.com...m-mods-402-403/ and it worked. Didn't remove anything just added the percent battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome thanks, flashing just the 1% now!

How do I get to Set CPU app? I dont see an the app drawr, I guess its in the settings?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> Awsome thanks, flashing just the 1% now!
> 
> How do I get to Set CPU app? I dont see an the app drawr, I guess its in the settings?


You have to buy it from the market


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

It's an app from the market. Get NoFrills instead, anyway, it's free.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

You don't have to buy it, he posts it on XDA. Just google "setcpu" and it's the first link...but buying it on the market does support him as a developer...


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> You don't have to buy it, he posts it on XDA. Just google "setcpu" and it's the first link...but buying it on the market does support him as a developer...


Thanks all, I have the one in the market, just the one in the OP had a higher version, so thats why I thought it was preinstalled heh.


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone have the color code for the status bar icons. I want to make a battery icon in uot just need the code.

Edit: I got it, thank you. Should've googled it first, I had a lazy tush moment. Thanks for the responses. Much appreciated.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

zachdroid said:


> Anyone have the color code for the status bar icons. I want to make a battery icon in uot just need the code.


R:66 B:127 G:160 or #3C7FA0


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

So stoked ;D thx DT!!!


----------



## dajmanjt (Sep 29, 2011)

Synaptic13 said:


> So stoked ;D thx DT!!!


that looks sweet for reals... what mods are you using????


----------



## mrmarshall428 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synaptic13, what wallpaper is that and what icons are you using? Very nice!!!!!


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

How did Synaptic13 get the soft keys blue?


----------



## Irie (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi DT, glad to see you here. Just wondering if you were going to tackle adding the toggles to the drop down menu? (Since your so good at that!) HAHAHA


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

hey droid, any way to incorporate the new stock dialer with smart dialing? thread on xda that has a new stock dialer that does indeed have smart dialing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder is this rom will get the power menu and power widget in pull down. Really love those features.


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> I wonder is this rom will get the power menu and power widget in pull down. Really love those features.


DT just tweeted ss' of his gnex running them...wont be long;-)

Sent from my GNEX


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet. Cant wait. There is so many roms I dont know what one to pick. Im on this one because I loved his roms on the bionic. Plus this one works right. CM9 KANG was a mess. The werid thing is on 4.0.2 my facebook notifictions worked great. Wish it would work on 4.0.3.

I wish someone would make a thread of all roms and explain what the difference is between them.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a way to get the Microbes live wallpaper. I just like it.. Both custom ROM's I have installed, it was removed... Anyone have the file?


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone flashed the new radio yet on this rom?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

nygbaby91 said:


> Anyone flashed the new radio yet on this rom?


Yeah, works fine for me


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> Yeah, works fine for me


Thanks man


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hows the update coming? Anyway we can get a modded soft keys with the rom as well? Something that dont break other things.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

oh what the...

DT ditched us on the TB for the Bionic and now he's here?

yeah i don't blame him.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Hows the update coming? Anyway we can get a modded soft keys with the rom as well? Something that dont break other things.


Use the softkeys from the rootsboat thread. They work fine for me and I have 0 issues.


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

nygbaby91 said:


> Anyone flashed the new radio yet on this rom?


I did and lost my data connection had to revert back to the old radios.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Data loss, if it was last night/this morning, was almost certainly due to the VZW outage, which affected 4G for most and 3G for many...

I only had 3G after flashing it at first, and fixed it by going in and selecting 3G only, then 3G/LTE again, and it worked fine. Since then, aside from the VZW outage issues, it has been better than the previous kernel.


----------



## Timmaaay4 (Oct 16, 2011)

The new radio work for me with a small improvement went from -100 to -93 and 35 asu to 43 at my office in the same spot. I didn't move my phone at all before or after the flash until I checked the signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Downloading! Bet I'm first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up, I'm hovering around 5 minutes.

Edit: 2 mins. while I am patiently waiting, How do I enable more threads per page? I cannot find it in settings...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Booted, runs, apps restored, very nice.

I am getting some odd delays when selecting buttons... Like a second or two before it responds. Anyone else?

Hmmm... Actually, seems like it's going away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Booted, runs, apps restored, very nice.
> 
> I am getting some odd delays when selecting buttons... Like a second or two before it responds. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


let the from settle. If u did ur wipes u will be fine. If u have setcpu installed make sure ur Max isn't all the way down at 350. And for the new guys th3ory don't put out shit that don't run right


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

My years of flashing roms like the addict I am, I'm finally getting tired of resetting up my homescreen


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

je2345 said:


> My years of flashing roms like the addict I am, I'm finally getting tired of resetting up my homescreen


its just the rom gods telling you ur shit wasn't set up right before. Lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jess086 said:


> let the from settle. If u did ur wipes u will be fine. If u have setcpu installed make sure ur Max isn't all the way down at 350. And for the new guys th3ory don't put out shit that don't run right


Part if it is performance related... The ROM is a little slower than what I was running (Birdman's with Fab's kernel)... Both in feel and CF Bench numbers. It's running well now, but lags a bit at the margins compared to that setup. But I never choose a ROM based on benchmarks.

However, I'm happy with the smoothness and stability, which are my primary concerns, along with a working market.










Looking forward to mods...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love your face...


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Part if it is performance related... The ROM is a little slower than what I was running (Birdman's with Fab's kernel)... Both in feel and CF Bench numbers. It's running well now, but lags a bit at the margins compared to that setup. But I never choose a ROM based on benchmarks.
> 
> However, I'm happy with the smoothness and stability, which are my primary concerns, along with a working market.
> 
> ...


Throttle the CPU down. People have reported lag at 1350. 1200 is plenty.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Throttle the CPU down. People have reported lag at 1350. 1200 is plenty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, already did that, haven't been able to compare, wife got home.









Thanks for the upcoming soft keys/% mods...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be on board friday.....I will mis the bionic....wait I still have it!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

chefb said:


> I will be on board friday.....I will mis the bionic....wait I still have it!


No, you won't miss it.. not one bit


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Throttle the CPU down. People have reported lag at 1350. 1200 is plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1350 is not good or what?

By the way, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the update.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> 1350 is not good or what?


Depends.. like how some people's phones can handle 1400 but some can't... mine can't, got really laggy and impossible to use on a 1400 kernel.. Like he said, 1200 really is plenty, lol.. If it runs ok for you on 1350 then by all means you can leave that option, its just not crucial.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, mine ran great on 1350 on Birdman's, so I'm sure the slight lag I'm getting is ROM - specific...it's not that significant, and if I hadn't just been running the other ROM I probably wouldn't have noticed...could be kernel-related, I was using Fab's Apex Kernel previously, at 1350.

My wife has a DX2 and really, really wishes she had held off on her upgrade so she could get a Nexus as well... <evil grin>


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Depends.. like how some people's phones can handle 1400 but some can't... mine can't, got really laggy and impossible to use on a 1400 kernel.. Like he said, 1200 really is plenty, lol.. If it runs ok for you on 1350 then by all means you can leave that option, its just not crucial.


The funny thing is, mine only lags when it drops down to 350.....When I set the setcpu at performance (always on 1350) no lag whatsoever. I set it on interactive and it seems to run better than on demand.....


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello to all. Thank you for wonderful work you are doing. I think I found a bug that I had before on ARHD 2.1.1 and it was fixed in 2.1.2, where if you connect the phone to the charger with your screen on, and if you turn off your screen while plugged-in, you see the battery icon and the phone freezes, and the only way to wake it back up is to pull the battery. Can anybody else replicate this issue? Thanks.
Otherwise it is great.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Just flashed this rom.
I dont know where to get to the screen where you set the cpu frequency.


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

JustusIV said:


> Just flashed this rom.
> I dont know where to get to the screen where you set the cpu frequency.


You have to have an app, like SetCPU, and that option would be on the main screen.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

toxa24 said:


> You have to have an app, like SetCPU, and that option would be on the main screen.


Well i did see that autodetect of setcpu
but on that screen on the first post it looks just like a settings page.

*EDIT*
I got the AnTuTu. Appears to do the job
Stupid of me to think it was just a setting.


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

toxa24 said:


> Hello to all. Thank you for wonderful work you are doing. I think I found a bug that I had before on ARHD 2.1.1 and it was fixed in 2.1.2, where if you connect the phone to the charger with your screen on, and if you turn off your screen while plugged-in, you see the battery icon and the phone freezes, and the only way to wake it back up is to pull the battery. Can anybody else replicate this issue? Thanks.
> Otherwise it is great.


So no one has this problem/bug???


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

toxa24 said:


> So no one has this problem/bug???


No its just that its been addressed like a dozen times in the thread already, lol... they believe its a kernel issue, as many ROMs are seeing it.. not a huge deal and it will prob be figured out soon


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

toxa24 said:


> So no one has this problem/bug???


It's there on most/ all the ROMs from what I've seen... Just don't turn off your phone while it's plugged in. Only happens if you power down, you can turn off the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> No its just that its been addressed like a dozen times in the thread already, lol... they believe its a kernel issue, as many ROMs are seeing it.. not a huge deal and it will prob be figured out soon


Oh, I see. I read this whole thread and didn't see anyone mention it... It's just it was fixed in Android Revolution HD 2.1.2, so maybe Theory knows the developer who figured it out, and can find out how to fix it. Mike1986, the developer of that ROM, mentioned the name of the guy who figured it out. It is there in his thread somewhere if it would help.
It is in the description of the latest version of ARHD 2.1.2, states that it was a permissions issue, and the guy who spotted it is _steveeJ_
Hope this helps

EDIT: Just read that the problem is related to the boot.img...


----------



## mrmarshall428 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synaptic13 could u please share where you got dock icons and the wallpaper?Thanks!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Any way to set the Gallery app to Max brightness?


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Curious DT...I remember a "dsp manager" a while back...is that still in the works?

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GNEX


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, I'll stick with gummy until the update, any idea when it's coming? I want a virgin high school girl on my phone!!!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome, flashing. Do you think this would be better with the stock kernel that comes on it or the franco kernel?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious but are there any major differences between this and your other rom at this point? Not a criticism or anything just trying to determine which I want to use


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> Just curious but are there any major differences between this and your other rom at this point? Not a criticism or anything just trying to determine which I want to use


The other is a Beta based of CM9. This is AOSP modded. They other ROM will be handled in a different way. This is NOT Beta and rock Solid.


----------



## ex-goetsch (Oct 25, 2011)

Th3ory-

Loved your roms on the Bionic and now hear. Flashed 1.5 and all is butter, but your custom wallpaper is gone. I tried to find it in the .zip for 1.4 but couldn't. Can I get it somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## cowboys4life22 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a request, is it possible after disabling the persistent Google search at top of each home screen that we can use the space left after removing it. I'm not sure its possible, but definitely would love to use the whole screen if possible with a widget. Thanks for this amazing rom and continue the great work as your an asset to the android community.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

cowboys4life22 said:


> I have a request, is it possible after disabling the persistent Google search at top of each home screen that we can use the space left after removing it. I'm not sure its possible, but definitely would love to use the whole screen if possible with a widget. Thanks for this amazing rom and continue the great work as your an asset to the android community.


This does have that option, however the space is not useable yet.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

ok so i found out im not as smart as i thought and can only go so far with the knowledge that i have, that being said i can't yet mod the softkeys cause its beyond me but i did manage to get the keys blue and the one percent circle battery to work with the power toggles. i would post a screen shot but i keep getting a blank screen after it saves. I promise this works for what it does ha ha regardless there is a zip with the stock systemui so you can go back

here is the on percent circle

http://www.mediafire.com/?iyb9dd26mvt64tz

and the stock

http://www.mediafire.com/?4v6ji8u21ug3gy3

once again sorry to every for the last zip i had posted that fully did not work.


----------



## gris1016 (Dec 14, 2011)

zygot3 1.5 is RAD!!! So what setcpu app do you guys use? I can not get any of them to worky......last one i tried was setcpu 2.24.zip
any help would be great


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

gris1016 said:


> zygot3 1.5 is RAD!!! So what setcpu app do you guys use? I can not get any of them to worky......last one i tried was setcpu 2.24.zip
> any help would be great


I use SetCPU, MAX 1200 MIN 350 Interactive GOV and ONE profile. Screen Off MAX 700 MIN 350 Interactive GOV 100% Priority.

Fast as shit and Battery life is stellar from what I have seen.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gris1016 (Dec 14, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I use SetCPU, MAX 1200 MIN 350 Interactive GOV and ONE profile. Screen Off MAX 700 MIN 350 Interactive GOV 100% Priority.
> 
> Fast as shit and Battery life is stellar from what I have seen.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have tried setcpu and i cant get it to install. which one are you useing


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Coming from stock 4.0.2, giving this a go. Has anyone tried other kernels on v1.5?


----------



## Hansolo607 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone else have the power settings in the pull-down disappear? I loved that, but it's gone.










Rebooted, but still not there.


----------



## gris1016 (Dec 14, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I use SetCPU, MAX 1200 MIN 350 Interactive GOV and ONE profile. Screen Off MAX 700 MIN 350 Interactive GOV 100% Priority.
> 
> Fast as shit and Battery life is stellar from what I have seen.
> 
> ...


thanks again. the downloads were bad, tried three more times and the last one worked. cool


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

So, with the kernal that comes on the rom would you guys still recommend using setcpu? Some people say it slows their phone down, what do you think about that theory? I'm downloading now, I was just at lunch and can't wait, also, so, I think I remember you saying not to flash other mods besides yours, so, I should not flash one of the home button mods? Do you think you'll have any of those for your rom soon? Thanks, I've been running gummy and this looks way better. For some reason this just does not want to download


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

God this is petty, but the menu indicator on the home screen drives me nuts. I know it's from the included launcher, any way to get the stocker back?

Also... I should probably figure out how to backup the damn launcher, I spend 20 mins getting my icons sorted, and the wipe...


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Joel S said:


> God this is petty, but the menu indicator on the home screen drives me nuts. I know it's from the included launcher, any way to get the stocker back?
> 
> Also... I should probably figure out how to backup the damn launcher, I spend 20 mins getting my icons sorted, and the wipe...


Lol. In the OP there is launcher revert mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

jamez14 said:


> Not sure if I overlooked something or not, but when you enter the app drawer is there a reason that when I try to click the Market shortcut icon in the top right hand corner it doesn't work?


Can verify that as well... worked ok once, but would not anymore after that. Also, not all of my Picasa albums sync across. I only get the public ones. For whatever reason, the private folders dont want to sync


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Lol. In the OP there is launcher revert mod.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


fudge me... I'm usually pretty good about reading everything before I start asking stupid questions too... feel free to ridicule at your leisure.

And I love the fudgeing swear filter.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

My notification pull down bar says t-64 CDMA... Did I mess something up?


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

ttlycnfuzd said:


> Can verify that as well... worked ok once, but would not anymore after that. Also, not all of my Picasa albums sync across. I only get the public ones. For whatever reason, the private folders dont want to sync


Did you use anything to restore data or apps? As for Picasa, make you you give the account permissions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Droidnutz said:


> My notification pull down bar says t-64 CDMA... Did I mess something up?


Seems to be a hit or miss thing on the AOSP builds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Did you use anything to restore data or apps? As for Picasa, make you you give the account permissions.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no restoring of anything. have only d/l'd root explorer in market. Permissions granted to picasa. unchecked and rechecked the sync in accounts just to verify that it went thru...


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Seems to be a hit or miss thing on the AOSP builds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I got it... didn't care. I wasn't a fan of the Rootzboat thing in birdman's rom though. It's funny the stuff that annoys the crap out of me... like a lack of symmetry.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

DT, where can I get the wallpaper in the op? = )


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> DT, where can I get the wallpaper in the op? = )


I am getting all the wallpapers updated in the app. It will be today.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I am getting all the wallpapers updated in the app. It will be today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

augh is there a way to save all my desktop settings (placement of widgets, icons etc before i upgrade) i hate setting that up


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> augh is there a way to save all my desktop settings (placement of widgets, icons etc before i upgrade) i hate setting that up


No


----------



## vinzky (Jul 12, 2011)

can s1 please provide the Verizon Login Client and how to install so I can log in to MY Verizon. Unfortunately, u have to have this app to be able to use NFL mobile which will be updated today to work with on GNEX. Thanks a lot.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

vinzky said:


> can s1 please provide the Verizon Login Client and how to install so I can log in to MY Verizon. Unfortunately, u have to have this app to be able to use NFL mobile which will be updated today to work with on GNEX. Thanks a lot.


here it is in nice flash just for ya http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25886627/VerizonSSO.zip


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh guys, also, if I'm not overclocking, would you recommend the kernel that comes on this rom or Franco kernal?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh and Theory, one more question, if we can live with the bitchy wifi, would you go with this or your CM9 rom?


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Oh and Theory, one more question, if we can live with the bitchy wifi, would you go with this or your CM9 rom?


I have used both. Wifi worked fine for me(secured). They are both very similar now with 1.5 Zygot3. I'd honestly recommend Zygot3.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Is battery life the same on both of them? (CM9 and this)


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Oh and Theory, one more question, if we can live with the bitchy wifi, would you go with this or your CM9 rom?


No... I basically coded all the good mods into here. Stable with goodies. First time since I have had my phone that I am setting up my homescreens. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm getting T-CDMA 64 on my lockscreen where Verizon Wireless should be............Normal??.....Way to change??


----------



## ProRollers (Dec 22, 2011)

Droidnutz said:


> My notification pull down bar says t-64 CDMA... Did I mess something up?


There is a fix out there for that..it is from a different dev but it works...dont want to step on any toes here so wont post link but it worked on mine running DT's kick tushy rom


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

Any chance that we will be able to modify which toggles are in the control pull down widget? Not a big deal, just wondering. I don't use Bluetooth and I'd like to put a 4g and brightness toggle and I'm sure its very different user to user.

Thanks for the awesome roms. Great work! Best rom experience by far.

.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ProRollers (Dec 22, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Does anyone know if the soft key mod works on the 1.5 version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It works on mine but breaks the power toggles so probably better off waiting for DT to code them in...i like the look with the blue soft keys but am missing the toggles at the top..that is if you are talking about the colors...there may be other mods i am unaware of


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

is there undervoltage-ing being done in this kernel? or do user selected voltages work?


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> is there undervoltage-ing being done in this kernel? or do user selected voltages work?


Kernel has a 100UV across the board out of the box. :0 Feel free to take to whatever your phone will take.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

A little confused by the idea of Under Mounts And Storage Format /System. Never done this before for any ROM.

Also, what does that Launcher Mod do?

Cannot wait to try.


----------



## WynterEnd (Jul 17, 2011)

In the preferences when I try to select Icons or Dock nothing happens. Is this just not enable yet?

If not, is there any way I can use custom icons or adw icon packs with the trebuchet launcher that comes with 1.5?

Thanks in advance, and awesome work! Been running 1.3 for a few days now (with the slower Nova launcher for the icons)


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Kernel has a 100UV across the board out of the box. :0 Feel free to take to whatever your phone will take.


Can some explain please? is this a good thing or bad thing? Would it be best to just leave it alone?







Sorry I'm a Newb. lol


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

What would you guys recommend for safe yet effective undervolt settings?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Kernel has a 100UV across the board out of the box. :0 Feel free to take to whatever your phone will take.


Is there a general changelog between this kernel and the one Faux has a thread for? I can't seem to find it...
Edit: Ah, nm- it's buried in that thread.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

You know what I find so weird? On any kernel at 1.4ghz my phone literally shits on my hand. It jumps around everywhere and it takes 5 mintues to just set it back. But on this kernel at 1.35ghz it works fine, fast, smooth, and stable. .5ghz can make the difference.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

really wanted to try this out but every app i restored through jrummy app manager is force closing. any ides?

I'm coming from HD revolution

thanks


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> You know what I find so weird? On any kernel at 1.4ghz my phone literally shits on my hand. It jumps around everywhere and it takes 5 mintues to just set it back. But on this kernel at 1.35ghz it works fine, fast, smooth, and stable. .5ghz can make the difference.


weird thing is... EVERYONE tells me the same thing you just said.... but my phone at 1.4 ghz RIPPPPSSSSS.. i must have a freak phone


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

why is it that my tbolt with a single core could run perfectly happy at 1.92 ghz and a duel core phone can really only be clocked happy for some phones at 1.5?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

also lol do we need to wipe coming from 1.3 and 1.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## player4lifeov (Jun 25, 2011)

Does the rom have a built in hotspot (that doesn't require the 30 monthly fee subscription)?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

player, download the google wifi tether.

Looks like I'm wiping again, thanks Dth3ory!


----------



## player4lifeov (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks bro, how do you like this rom? I'm hesitating about flashing the rom, i'm currently on Revolution 2.1.2 and its pretty smooth.



idefiler6 said:


> player, download the google wifi tether.
> 
> Looks like I'm wiping again, thanks Dth3ory!


----------



## s004kcg (Dec 2, 2011)

Steven58 said:


> Root Tool changed the network identifier fine, Ty. A word of advise to those using it with the gnex. It needs a minute to show up after reboot to show up changed. I had to turn the screen off and then back on again to get it to actually show.


Steven, could you elaborate on how this is done, i cant figure how to do this with root tool, i have the free version., thanks in advance

Edit... baaa, im a bonehead, i was using rom tools. i found it

Very Sweet and fast rom, Feels like an early Christmas flashing all this goodness


----------



## r00t_like_an_antel0pe (Aug 18, 2011)

Loving the rom - amazing work as always, DT.

Weird issue though - just wiped/formatted coming from TRANS3K 1.2 and now the Amazon app store won't accept my login. Wasn't a problem with in TRANS3K or prior ZYGOT3 versions. Tried redownloading the app (instead of restoring via Titanium), resetting the account password, and also reflashing 1.5 but no go. Anyone else with this issue / thoughts?


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey love the rom and thanx for all your hard work, i knwo you said you are working on mods, I would just like to request the in battery percentage mod since you know the current ones break your pulldown toggles, and a softkey mod would be cool but I think the in battery percentage is more important, but like I said thanx again for all yoru hard work man this Rom is def awesome. So is the only difference between this and the collab you did with kang that there are no cm9 options?

PS heres a link to the mods i think would be awesome if you could get on your ROM

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12342-updated-1219-506pm-mods-402-403/


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

i take it we need to wipe coming from 1.3 or 1.4?


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

s004kcg said:


> Steven, could you elaborate on how this is done, i cant figure how to do this with root tool, i have the free version., thanks in advance
> 
> Edit... baaa, im a bonehead, i was using rom tools. i found it
> 
> Very Sweet and fast rom, Feels like an early Christmas flashing all this goodness


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.roottools&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5qcnVtbXkucm9vdHRvb2xzIl0.

is the app. This has the pulldow editor. You have 10 character spaces to have it say whatever u want.


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, wipe cause hes added a lot.


----------



## jlambeth1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't wipe coming from 1.3 and everything is working perfect that I have checked. Even Volume + Pro is working for me.


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

I always when in doubt wipe to avoid problems is all i was telling him.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

jlambeth1 said:


> I didn't wipe coming from 1.3 and everything is working perfect that I have checked. Even Volume + Pro is working for me.


You're being watched and added to the limited support list. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> You're being watched and added to the limited support list. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is Support, if you wiped, select 1, if you didn't wipe, please hang up and call your mommy.









DTheory, really looking forward to a soft keys mod...

BTW, got an issue with the dictionary pop up colors that needs fixing...colors are messed up.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This is Support, if you wiped, select 1, if you didn't wipe, please hang up and call your mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is one Swype..


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Coming from stock I just backup wipe data cache and dalvik and flash 1.5? I no need to flash gapps since its built in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> Cummings from stock I just backup wipe data cache and dalvik and flash 1.5? I no need to flash gapps since its built in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes sir.


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Currently the is no 1% or softkey mod eh? Will it be added soon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone having this issue with maps??? i dont think its a rom problem, but google maps bc this has happened on all roms ive tried so far...... go to Places.. and type something in search, for instance, VERIZON...... and click search.. NOTHING happens.. it doesnt say it cant find it.. it doesnt search...... if i revert back to an older version, itll work...... i have an older apk on my storage, however i cant replace it in this rom.. it says something about signatures conflicting and wont install..


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey DT, does battery % mod just released by WJD work with this ROM? Im still on 1.4 though, will wait for market restore fix. Thanks in advance


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> Currently the is no 1% or softkey mod eh? Will it be added soon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

toxa24 said:


> Hey DT, does battery % mod just released by WJD work with this ROM? Im still on 1.4 though, will wait for market restore fix. Thanks in advance


LOL. You may be waiting for sometime. Market Restore is WAY down on the priority list, it is not really a bug or a issue to install apps. AS for the MOD, I know it won't work on 1.5, couldn't really say for 1.4..


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

hey D can we have default speed at 1.2 ghz? i hate to use setcpu at the moment.


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL. You may be waiting for sometime. Market Restore is WAY down on the priority list, it is not really a bug or a issue to install apps. AS for the MOD, I know it won't work on 1.5, couldn't really say for 1.4..


Thanks for a quick reply


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

GreenJeans said:


> Because all of your apps/data are containted in your /data partition, which you did not wipe.
> 
> lol.


So - a wipe doesn't format data? Is this different on this phone? It's always done that on other devices.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

ewinkley said:


> So - a wipe doesn't format data? Is this different on this phone? It's always done that on other devices.


Wipe Data/Factory reset. Format system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> hey D can we have default speed at 1.2 ghz? i hate to use setcpu at the moment.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

What's wrong with setcpu


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Fabsoftmod with blue 1% circle battery works but it breaks the notification power widget .


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> What's wrong with setcpu


nothing i just don't like to overclock this at the moment.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Yes.


I am sure this has been asked so please forgive me if it has, but is there a way to change the toggles or add additional ones besides the 4 shown?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Is anybody having issues opening up volume + on this rom everytime i try to open it says unfortunately volume + has stopped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Is anybody having issues opening up volume + on this rom everytime i try to open it says unfortunately volume + has stopped
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


yeppp


----------



## a2thejay23 (Dec 2, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> You guys now have soft mods, get them here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...softkey-colors/
> Swyped from my GNEX


awesome! can you make the first one listed (blue with normal percent) also have the search button?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

DT how can i get rid of maps completely soo i can install an older version??? this is a big thing for me, bc i use the Places app alot for work... it wont let me overwrite the one thats on the phone already...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> here it is in nice flash just for ya http://dl.dropbox.co.../VerizonSSO.zip


wipe cache and delvik and install? Please advise


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

btw where can i get that wallpaper thats in that video?? i want it!!! im using the stock launcher so i cant get into them settings... i want that wallpaper tho!!!


----------



## someotherguy (Jun 15, 2011)

4 Things.

Just installed. Wiped data. Formatted system. Flashed.

Showing T-CDMA for carrier.

Changing Vibrate on keypress on the keyboard is causing settings to crash.

Kernel doesn't appear to support mass storage with stickmount?

Kernel doesn't have voltage changing yet?

Just asking. Running Rootzboat v4 and fab kernel v3 on other Gnexus and mass storage with stickmount works great. Move the cable over to this phone. doesn't see it at all.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> btw where can i get that wallpaper thats in that video?? i want it!!! im using the stock launcher so i cant get into them settings... i want that wallpaper tho!!!


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32028035/th30ryRomFlare.jpg


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

someotherguy said:


> 4 Things.
> 
> Just installed. Wiped data. Formatted system. Flashed.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a issue for a very few on 4.0.3 ROMS

No idea, No issues here and no other reports

Haven't used StickMount so, I am not sure. Feel free to flash any Kernel though.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is anyone elses launcher kind of laggy when playing around w/ the app drawer and the notification bar?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where can I get the cool wallpaper in the OP looks like a modified Razor wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Where can I get the cool wallpaper in the OP looks like a modified Razor wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


droidrzr.com bignadad has made a ton of them.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

samurai26 said:


> Is anyone elses launcher kind of laggy when playing around w/ the app drawer and the notification bar?


If you are having lag, throttle down the CPU back to 1200. Many people have reported some phone no likey.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> If you are having lag, throttle down the CPU back to 1200. Many people have reported some phone no likey.


It's not too bad, it just seems like there could have been a bit more polish on the stock launcher (by google) than there actually is. Maybe I was spoiled expecting the kind of smoothness/snappiness Launcher Pro delivered on the OG


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

samurai26 said:


> It's not too bad, it just seems like there could have been a bit more polish on the stock launcher (by google) than there actually is. Maybe I was spoiled expecting the kind of smoothness/snappiness Launcher Pro delivered on the OG


Get Nova launcher from XDA Forums...based on stock ICS Launcher, but way better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengoku (Aug 13, 2011)

Do I need to factory reset, clear partition, and davlik if I am upgrading from zygot3 1.3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Tengoku said:


> Do I need to factory reset, clear partition, and davlik if I am upgrading from zygot3 1.3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Recommended. +format /system.


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> wipe cache and delvik and install? Please advise


The NFL mobile app should be out today, but I'm not seeing it in the market. Is anybody able to see it or is it that 4.03 roms can't see it? Do we need to pull the apk from a 4.02 nexus in order to side load it?

http://www.droid-life.com/tag/nfl-mobile/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

mcf517 said:


> The NFL mobile app should be out today, but I'm not seeing it in the market. Is anybody able to see it or is it that 4.03 roms can't see it? Do we need to pull the apk from a 4.02 nexus in order to side load it?
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...tag/nfl-mobile/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Click the link you just posted... says it may have been pushed to Jan 4th... lol


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

so i got this installed. all worked fine. Did the 1% mod and softkey color mod made for this rom. all went fine. The power widgets in pull down were there. Then I did the restore with my back up pro of all apps. the restore of all data. i lost the power widgets in pull down. Why??


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> so i got this installed. all worked fine. Did the 1% mod and softkey color mod made for this rom. all went fine. The power widgets in pull down were there. Then I did the restore with my back up pro of all apps. the restore of all data. i lost the power widgets in pull down. Why??


Probably because you have to be very careful about what data you restore to a new ROM... I only restore data to certain apps, like games and other 3rd party apps. Never system apps or stuff like that.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Probably because you have to be very careful about what data you restore to a new ROM... I only restore data to certain apps, like games and other 3rd party apps. Never system apps or stuff like that.


Yep that's how i do it too and i never had a problem.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Probably because you have to be very careful about what data you restore to a new ROM... I only restore data to certain apps, like games and other 3rd party apps. Never system apps or stuff like that.


it must of been the system data from my back up pro. i always do the sms, mms, call log, dictory and system data because it has all my settings in it. looks like ill have to start over. i guess i wont restore the data.

Ill wait for the update dt is dropping and wipe then. I can live without the power widgets.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> it must of been the system data from my back up pro. i always do the sms, mms, call log, dictory and system data because it has all my settings in it. looks like ill have to start over. i guess i wont restore the data.
> 
> Ill wait for the update dt is dropping and wipe then. I can live without the power widgets.


Old Data=Bad


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope the circle battery mod made for trans3k works on this, cause I'm gonna flash it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Old Data=Bad


so i can restore apks and apks data. sms, mms, phone call log and thats all right? Dont restore system data?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> so i can restore apks and apks data. sms, mms, phone call log and thats all right? Dont restore system data?


Yes...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yes...generally that is safe, but some apps can hang you up sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> so i can restore apks and apks data. sms, mms, phone call log and thats all right? Dont restore system data?


I don't even restore sms and call stuff.. only non system data..

To make life easier, I find it helps to keep a little checklist of things you will want to set up again, various settings the way you like them, ringtones and notifications, alarms, etc, so you know you won't forget anything... Once you have it in a list it becomes much easier, at this point I honestly don't even need the list anymore I've wiped and flashed so much I know exactly what I need to do, lol.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yes...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice to see ya red flea havent seen ya since i was on the d2


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Non system data is anything like go launcher to games to kik to facebook right? Okay to restore data and apk with those right?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

what are the chances of giving us a 5x5 homescreen??? IMO 5 colums flows alot nicer bc its even with the launcher...


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Is anyone else having an issue with the rootzwiki app not being able to open I get an error? I dont think its this ROM i just think its the app and I can use tappatalk till it gets fixed but I though this might be a good place with a lot of traffic to ask.


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> what are the chances of giving us a 5x5 homescreen??? IMO 5 colums flows alot nicer bc its even with the launcher...


You can use nova launcher and set the grid to whatever you want! just a suggestion.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Htimez2 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the rootzwiki app not being able to open I get an error? I dont think its this ROM i just think its the app and I can use tappatalk till it gets fixed but I though this might be a good place with a lot of traffic to ask.


yea it has been down since i think yesterday...its not rom related cause im not even on this rom...buuuut checking it out though


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Htimez2 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the rootzwiki app not being able to open I get an error? I dont think its this ROM i just think its the app and I can use tappatalk till it gets fixed but I though this might be a good place with a lot of traffic to ask.


I think i read on twitter that the rootzwiki app was affecting the performance of the site and that the app won't be backup until some time in January.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Since this uses a custom kernel, would my nandroid backup contain the stock kernel in case I want to go back to stock for the OTA update?

I am currently on stock kernel, unlocked bootloader, rooted, and CDMA leaked radios. I know the radios aren't backed up in a nandroid backup, but are kernels?


----------



## revelous (Dec 13, 2011)

igotgame said:


> Since this uses a custom kernel, would my nandroid backup contain the stock kernel in case I want to go back to stock for the OTA update?
> 
> I am currently on stock kernel, unlocked bootloader, rooted, and CDMA leaked radios. I know the radios aren't backed up in a nandroid backup, but are kernels?


yes, they are.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't this rom have proper network ID yesterday??? I flashed this today and now it says T-CDMA 64? Why are so many devs resorting to using that? I know we can't hate VZW that much


----------



## ooja3k (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyway you could configure a scrollable dock???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Didn't this rom have proper network ID yesterday??? I flashed this today and now it says T-CDMA 64? Why are so many devs resorting to using that? I know we can't hate VZW that much


LOL.. It depends on the network area. VERY few are seeing it. And its fixed in the update anyhow.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. It depends on the network area. VERY few are seeing it. And its fixed in the update anyhow.


I'm still seeing it on 1.5


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. It depends on the network area. VERY few are seeing it. And its fixed in the update anyhow.


Gee, now I feel special xDD
I thought there was once an app that could change the network ID...


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL.. It depends on the network area. VERY few are seeing it. And its fixed in the update anyhow.


If the fact that you have personally and politely answered the same questions dozens of times over in this thread, while still pumping out the best roms out here, doesn't win you dev of the month then the system is rigged #nuffsaid


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Does Volume+ work in 1.6?


----------



## KlugN (Aug 25, 2011)

ooja3k said:


> Anyway you could configure a scrollable dock???
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nova has a scrollable dock. Check it out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## panitsos (Jul 25, 2011)

i installed the rom looks nice but i dont see google wallet on here and also volume+ app doesnt work it keeps on force closing. the sounds on the phone are already low enough it would sux if the app wouldnt work on the rom


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have to have CWM permanently installed or can you just flash it in Rom Manager to install this rom?

Will CWM be permanently installed along with this rom?

Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

@droidth3ory

Why does my phone say t-cdma 64 instead of Verizon Wireless on the lock screen and on the drop down menu? When I go into the keyboard setting I also get a force close upon exit. Same goes for my gallery. I am on a stable 4g network


----------



## jtblkice (Jun 27, 2011)

When yall use titanium backup are yall backing up just apps or apps and data both?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Mostly just apps. Data for apps that need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toxa24 (Dec 22, 2011)

jtblkice said:


> When yall use titanium backup are yall backing up just apps or apps and data both?


both, and you can restore either apps, or both


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone else having problems updating Google.music?


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Anyone else having problems updating Google.music?


Uninstall it using Titanium Backup or Root Explorer then reboot and install from the market.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

On 1.5 Volume+ has not been working for anyone. Not sure why, keep your fingers crossed that it works on 1.6 which should drop any minute.


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you change the Notification widgets?


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

I wiped and flashed Zgot and the launcher mod from the OP.

But I can't find the settings for the launcher that you can see in the screenshots in the OP.

How to get to the settings? Not even quite sure if I'm on the modded launcher. How can I tell?

Thanks.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Izord said:


> I wiped and flashed Zgot and the launcher mod from the OP.
> 
> But I can't find the settings for the launcher that you can see in the screenshots in the OP.
> 
> ...


If you wanted the Modded Launcher you shouldn't have Flashed the Stock one.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Izord said:


> I wiped and flashed Zgot and the launcher mod from the OP.
> 
> But I can't find the settings for the launcher that you can see in the screenshots in the OP.
> 
> ...


The launcher mod in the OP is the stock launcher. The moded one comes in the ROM...


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone else getting constant FC from Volume+?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Anyone else getting constant FC from Volume+?


I believe this has been said already that 1.5 is having issues with Volume+.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Anyone else getting constant FC from Volume+?


Seriously? Guys if you haven't read at least the previous 3 pages before you post, don't post! This is getting ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Whoa sorry, I unintentionally skipped the page that it was mentioned.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Whoa sorry, I unintentionally skipped the page that it was mentioned.


All good.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Whoa sorry, I unintentionally skipped the page that it was mentioned.


Sorry wasn't necessarily singling you out. The same 3 questions have been asked about 20 times though and that is one of them.

Just a reminder to all to read before you post. It's very likely you'll see your question answered and can move forward with using the great work this dev is doing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

First post updated. If you can think of any questions and answers to add, please let me know and I will add them.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

How the heck did you get your voltages so low!? Even doing +50 mV from the ones listed in the OP my phone immediately locked up. What kind of voltages is everyone else here using?

EDIT: Just realized that this is my first post on Rootzwiki, I'd like to say that I am not a noob to this scene, but I am more active on XDA, but that may change cause Rootzwiki is the shit! I've been lurking here for a while


----------



## miamifin33 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can I use Dropbox to backup apps and their data? If so, how?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

TheWhiteBandito said:


> How the heck did you get your voltages so low!? Even doing +50 mV from the ones listed in the OP my phone immediately locked up. What kind of voltages is everyone else here using?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that this is my first post on Rootzwiki, I'd like to say that I am not a noob to this scene, but I am more active on XDA, but that may change cause Rootzwiki is the shit! I've been lurking here for a while


First off, welcome! And yes, Rootzwiki is way better, lol. For the voltages, are you using the stock kernel that came with AXI0M 2.1? If so, each phone is different. Maybe try +100 mV and see where that gets you.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

miamifin33 said:


> Can I use Dropbox to backup apps and their data? If so, how?


Tibu has a feature built into it where it can upload to a dropbox account.


----------



## mc2821 (Dec 28, 2011)

love this rom it works great. my only question, is there anyway to back up your home screens and system settings so you don't have to redo everything every time you flash the updated rom?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

mc2821 said:


> love this rom it works great. my only question, is there anyway to back up your home screens and system settings so you don't have to redo everything every time you flash the updated rom?


Not ATM. Not 100% sure if it will be built into the launcher down the line. It is a CM launcher, so who knows. What I do is take a screen shot to rem where I had everything before. I know it doesnt save time really, but it helps with being able to set it up just like it was before.


----------



## mc2821 (Dec 28, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Not ATM. Not 100% sure if it will be built into the launcher down the line. It is a CM launcher, so who knows. What I do is take a screen shot to rem where I had everything before. I know it doesnt save time really, but it helps with being able to set it up just like it was before.


thats what i thought but i figured there was no harm in asking anyway. thanks for the info


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> First off, welcome! And yes, Rootzwiki is way better, lol. For the voltages, are you using the stock kernel that came with AXI0M 2.1? If so, each phone is different. Maybe try +100 mV and see where that gets you.


Yes using the stock kernel. I'm now trying out +100mV from what is listed in the OP.

It's crazy how much you can Undervolt this kernel. Back in the Droid Inc days, I could only go -50 mV before seeing lockups, now with this kernel/phone we're undervolting by hundreds of mVs. Thanks for your help!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

TheWhiteBandito said:


> Yes using the stock kernel. I'm now trying out +100mV from what is listed in the OP.
> 
> It's crazy how much you can Undervolt this kernel. Back in the Droid Inc days, I could only go -50 mV before seeing lockups, now with this kernel/phone we're undervolting by hundreds of mVs. Thanks for your help!


And also, atm, it is not 100% known if UVing fully works or not. Imo and a few other kernel devs have said they are looking into this. But I can vouch and say my phone does reboot if I go too low. So not sure what they talking about but its prob over my head ne ways, lol


----------



## Ride.far.away (Dec 28, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> What do you guys set the setcpu at? on demand? Sorry, new to this.....came from a bionic and I didnt really use this


Same question!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Ride.far.away said:


> Same question!


I use interactive. I tried v3 of imo's kernel and using interactivex and it caused SOD after a few hours. Using interactive seems to be best for batt life and performance


----------

